# Creole goodness revisited...



## fpnmf (Feb 9, 2013)

I used Rollers recipe and they turned out fabulous!!!

I may have fast stirred about one minute too much but they are perfect to us...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113274/creole-goodness













P1010001.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 9, 2013


















P1010002 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 9, 2013


















P1010004 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 9, 2013


















P1010005 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 9, 2013






I dont think I will be checking my blood sugar for a few days....

               Craig


----------



## smoking b (Feb 9, 2013)

Those look great Craig!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





        Next time I get some pecans I want to try this.  They look like the ones my great grandmother used to make.  You did good!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 9, 2013)

What's up with y'all makin' so much sweet stuff lately?
My blood sugar is up from just looking at it!!!! LOL

Sure looks good!

~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks fellas!!

   Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 10, 2013)

Craig....those look amazing!!! Going to make more myself! :drool


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2013)

Dang fine looking

You give lessons?

Mine i gotta use a spoon to eat em.


----------



## roller (Feb 10, 2013)

Way to go Craig !!!!!! You done GOOD my friend....


----------

